# Memphis Belle at Duxford



## petek (Sep 11, 2008)

A picture I took of the Memphis Belle at Duxford.


----------



## seesul (Sep 11, 2008)

when?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2008)

I suspect the'Memphis Bell' at Duxford is longtime resident 'Sally B'. She was 'converted' back to 'F' configuration for the1990(?) movie, and painted in Olive/Grey with the 'DF' codes. The film company also paid for the ball turret and other kit, and she was used as more than one aircraft, including 'Belle', in the movie. Until then, 'Sally B' had been in NMF, IIRC in 100BG markings, but I might be wrong on the latter.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2008)

First off downsize the damn picture.

Secondly it is the Sally B (you can see the nose art).

The film was from 1990 --> Memphis Belle (1990)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 11, 2008)

The Memphis Belle is currently at the Air Force Museum in Dayton, Ohio under restoration.

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 11, 2008)

Airframes said:


> I suspect the'Memphis Bell' at Duxford is longtime resident 'Sally B'. She was 'converted' back to 'F' configuration for the1990(?) movie, and painted in Olive/Grey with the 'DF' codes. The film company also paid for the ball turret and other kit, and she was used as more than one aircraft, including 'Belle', in the movie. Until then, 'Sally B' had been in NMF, IIRC in 100BG markings, but I might be wrong on the latter.


Afraid your info is a little off, the aircraft that portrayed the Belle is now called the "movie Memphis Belle " and has different nose art the the original the USAF will not allow use of the name Memphis Belle
here is the movie Belle at the Freindly Foes Airshow


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 11, 2008)

huh Good info Pb


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice pics PB! One of THREE aircraft that 'played' the 'Belle in the movie, 'Sally B' was used for the closing sequences at Binbrook, and you're quite right, the nose art style is different, especially the script, to the real 'Belle. As you probably aware, one of the French-registered 'Forts was written off during a take-off crash, and burned out. The movie was originally going to be titled 'Southern Belle', due to the legal reasons you mentioned, but William Wyler's daughter, who co-produced the movie, somehow managed to change things. As you know, it was Wyler who wrote, directed and filmed the original 1943 'Memphis Belle', released through the U.S.A.A.F. Binbrook, where most of the movie was filmed, had only just closed as the last R.A.F Lightning station, and was a Bomber Command base during WW2, and is, supposedly, haunted!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 11, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Nice pics PB! One of THREE aircraft that 'played' the 'Belle in the movie, 'Sally B' was used for the closing sequences at Binbrook, and you're quite right, the nose art style is different, especially the script, to the real 'Belle. As you probably aware, one of the French-registered 'Forts was written off during a take-off crash, and burned out. The movie was originally going to be titled 'Southern Belle', due to the legal reasons you mentioned, but William Wyler's daughter, who co-produced the movie, somehow managed to change things. As you know, it was Wyler who wrote, directed and filmed the original 1943 'Memphis Belle', released through the U.S.A.A.F. Binbrook, where most of the movie was filmed, had only just closed as the last R.A.F Lightning station, and was a Bomber Command base during WW2, and is, supposedly, haunted!


have to ask the Belle guys next time I see them


----------



## seesul (Sep 12, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Afraid your info is a little off, the aircraft that portrayed the Belle is now called the "movie Memphis Belle " and has different nose art the the original the USAF will not allow use of the name Memphis Belle
> here is the movie Belle at the Freindly Foes Airshow



BTW, Sally B is grounded till the end of this year due to 2 engines failure and they (and me too) hope it will be airworthy again soon. B-17 Preservation Ltd - The Sally B Website


----------



## <simon> (Sep 12, 2008)

Great photo anyway petek, well done!


----------



## trackend (Sep 12, 2008)

Current news in flypast mag is as Seesul says, she is grounded till next season. funds have dwindled dramatically dispite a $400,000 cash injection from a well wisher. She will fly again and in the 30 years of the memorial flying of Sally this is only the second time she has been grounded for a season
One engine was returned to the States to find out why it failed dispite being a zero houred rebuild .
Various B17´s were used during the filming of Memphis Belle (as were a number of mock ups. Sally B was one of them and managed to make some much needed funds for her continued memorial flying she is funded by a membership of around 5000 supporters and stalwart work by the admin fundraisers .


----------



## seesul (Sep 12, 2008)

THX Lee, how was the vacation?


----------



## trackend (Sep 13, 2008)

Great Roman, hotel was poo but its a very pretty Island


----------



## seesul (Sep 13, 2008)

What about a new thread with pics?


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> First off downsize the damn picture.



Fixed,

Great pic by the way petek. Many thanks


----------

